# show me your scarcrows



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

lol
I have a little dilemma .....
the other day at a yardsale I ran across a pair of
red,longjohns, with the button type behind closure 
my thought was ,,
wouldn't that make a cute scarecrow??
so I bought it,(fill a bag for 1 dollar),so it cost me like 10 cents,maybe
as I bought several pieces of nice fabric,and some other things.

any way,long story short,,
won't the red attract the birds????????

maybe I should just make a tall stuffed santa,:bouncy:

whats your opinion??
red for the scarecrow,or just use something else??

pics of your scarcrows would be great..
tia


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so disappointed,
I so wanted to see your scarecrows......
or at least hear your ideas.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never made a scarecrow  Even for a harvest homecoming when I was in school, oddly enough

I've been thinking about using up the old flannel shirts tho, and the jeans without a crotch  I've got a pair of steeltoed work boots that are falling apart that would be good, I'm thinking...

a head....You know...a simple gunnysack stuffed with straw. Yah...I'm channeling the Scarecrow from Wizard of Oz 

Actually..there is one that I drive by every day in town here. It makes you do a double take when you first see her. Little girl, (about the size of a 6year old), lovely white with pink flowers dress, little apron, bloomers, pioneer type hate, long curls sticking out. ..... stuck on a stick


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Sorry, no scarecrows here. The cat keeps them moving around here. He's solid black if that helps. bwg

I do like scarecrows been thinking about making one for the front porch or a hanging hip scarecrow to greet visitors ...hang it on the door.

Will see specialist in 2 weeks hopefully if they can just make this body behave in any position(sit,stand,lay) that allows me to create to my hearts content. I'd start on making that scarecrow.

I think a red scarecrow would be nice. Will he get some jeans to wear?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We'll be praying for you Shepmom and holding you in our thoughts


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you wwhh,
I remember seeing that in one of your garden posts
very cute,
can I ask? how did the red work??
doesn't red attract birds?

I have decided to use the red 1 piece long johns for a life size santa 
and I have a 2 piece red flowered pair I will use for his Mrs..lol
I an hoping to have room to use them with a non burning wood stove,
maybe in a foyer or covered porch,
anyway, back to the scarecrow,maybe I will try to make one similar to yours wwhh, thanks for the instruction..


hope your flurries are gone for awhile wwhh,
so your little scarecrow can come out in the sun,lol

shepmom, praying you feel better real soon.
I have a smaller scarecrow I made for fall,and use on the porch,
they do seam to say welcome huh.
hope your crafting in no time.

Ann, would love to see a pic of the one looking like a little girl,
maybe I'll do a small boy and girl???
who knows,
thanks for the imput..

happy gardening all


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Thank you for the well wishes.

Wind in Hair, that is a really nice, cheerful scarecrow. Lovely garden, sooo weed free.
We have wiregrass just can't get rid of it. Hubby got the garden ready, but because I'm of no help and he has so much already to do he hasn't planted a thing. :/ I'm looking towards a fall garden, maybe by then the doc/docs can figure something out to keep the pain(hip/pelvis/spine/knee) and muscle madness eased up.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

wwhh,
I will keep my eye out for another pair of long johns for you.
size won't matter will it?


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)




----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Gourdy is wonderful  Made me smile this morning!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG, now I am going to have to make one too. Gourdy is adorable. 

& WIHH, I have been refering to ALL scarecrows as Mr. Greenbean Man, for the last couple of years.

I have made lots of different scarecrows through the years, but somehow never took any GOOD pictures of them? 

This is a fun thread.


----------



## rs38bj (May 24, 2009)

i cant think of scarecrows without thinking of the wizard of oz, 

anyway those scarecrows are way too adorable, if i was a bird i would give them a hug


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

ober,
gordy is very cute
in answer to a question above,,,
yes, I think mine will get some jeans,
I have about talked myself out of using the long johns for this project
I really need to get busy on it,
so many plans, so little time:baby04:


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Here's my indoor scarecrow. Decorative rocking chair doll.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcountryhaven/3694105938/in/set-72157602647799084/


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Just ran across another cute indoor scarecrow. Kitchen deco/basket. Very nice selection of patterns to buy.

http://www.crochetmemories.com/patterns/harvest-scarecrow-basket-topper.php


----------

